# Hoyt cam lean and left tear



## longdraw31 (Dec 19, 2009)

I have a Vantage X7, Cam &1/2+. Bow has been shooting pretty good but wanted to fine tune it tonight. After reading several threads, I went to work. The one thing I noticed is that I had top cam lean. I have the floating yoke and read where Hoyt Thompson said you could put twists in the yoke, as long as you kept tension on buss cable. I did this and this brought my top cam in a straight line at normal and full draw. I put about 4 twists in the sight side and took out a couple twists on the other side. Checked cam timing and everything looks good.
Now when paper tuning ,I have a 3/4" left tear. I have center shot at 3/4" and it looks dead center. I can get rid of the left tear by moving the rest in to about 1/2". This is way to close to the riser for me and can't be right.
I have a TT drop away rest and it is going down about 1" after leaving down. I have been setting the TT that way for years with great results.
My arrows had been working great. I am a little stumped on what to try next. My left tear is about 1/2" at 3',3/4" at 6' and about 1/2" at 9'. It always shot a perfect bullet hole before. Maybe I need to put the cam back so it leans. Anybody got any good advice on this.


----------



## bassman409 (Jul 19, 2006)

You can try setting your centershot with a walkback tune. Then dont move your rest. It sounds like your arrows might be a little weak in spine for your setup. If you find that they are ok then go back to the yoke and add or remove some twists while you paper tune. I cant remember which side of the yoke to twist for a left tear.


----------



## draw29 (Dec 11, 2004)

Sounds like you have a lot of twists in your yoke on the sight side and none in the other side to get your cam lean right. Seems with the cam lean better, you should be able to get a bullet hole all day now. Experimenting time I would say. Do some walk back tests like it is, then take a couple twists out of the yoke side toward the sight and maybe add a couple to the other side to keep it balanced out. Trail and error.
Hoyt Thompson always had some good advice back in the days when I was having Hoyt problems. Maybe you will luck out and he will read this thread.


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

You can read all you want, but; If it ain't broke, don't fix it.
I don't know how many bows I've seen with cam lean of different degrees, some severe, but the owners sure shot them very well. My own Hoyt bows (4) that I shoot regularly have never been adjusted for cam lean.

Not too long ago I Posted of bows not having to be tuned perfect to get excellent results. It was sort of for those trying to get that perfect bow and being dejected through not getting what every body and their brother said just had to be.... http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1074291


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

You can read all you want, but; If it ain't broke, don't fix it.
I don't know how many bows I've seen with cam lean of different degrees, some severe, but the owners sure shot them very well. My own Hoyt bows (4) that I shoot regularly have never been adjusted for cam lean. If there was a tuning problem (not paper tears) then maybe I'd tweek the cam lean.

Not too long ago I Posted of bows not having to be tuned perfect to get excellent results. It was sort of for those trying to get that perfect tuned bow and being dejected through not getting what every body and their brother said just had to be....No cam lean, timing/sync and bullet holes. http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1074291


----------



## longdraw31 (Dec 19, 2009)

Took a couple Twists out of the sight side yoke and put a couple in the other side. BULLET HOLE. If I take a straight edge along cam side and go down the string, cam is leaning toward sight. Oh well, all I am interested in is that it shoots. As soon as it warms up a little today, I am going out and test that baby out. It is suppose to get to 30 today. Thanks DRAW and Sonny.


----------

